

Ask HN:If we are so good at proj management why do 50% of projs get shelved - joubee

What are you pet project management hates and what stops your projects from going bad?
======
joubee
My pet hate is lack of change control and a lack of contingency and change
budget. Also why don't clients or stakeholders ever want to pay for good
documentation?

